# how too - probe a snake?



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

hey im not gonna try it anytime soon, lol, but.. how do you probe a snake? whats the best lubricant also? and what size difference do you need for example, between a king or rat snake and a ball python? thankies! xx


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

befxxx said:


> hey im not gonna try it anytime soon, lol, but.. how do you probe a snake? whats the best lubricant also? and what size difference do you need for example, between a king or rat snake and a ball python? thankies! xx


 KY jelly or another water based lubriant is best, the other things can be better answered by anyone who is teaching you in person.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

You cant safely learn how to probe by reading in a book or on line. You need to be shown and supervised by an experienced person, otherwise you can do real damage to the snake. Maybe there is someone local to you who would be willing to teach you.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

mwahaha iv just been and bought 2 dwarf pastel boas and he showed me how its done.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Now you just need to buy some probes, I have a load for sale:whistling2:


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Now you just need to buy some probes, I have a load for sale:whistling2:


already got some lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

My advise is do not probe until someone experience who can actually probe properly teaches you. It has to be done right or you can seriously damage or even kill your reptile. 

You need to know about size of probes, resistance, depth, different snakes, etc.

Its not as if you can practice and even afford to make a mistake. Everytime you do it will be on a real snake, with real risks. 

Go to someone who knows what they are doing and ask them to help you. 

As previously said you cannot learn to do it online or with a book. Just like popping, get a good teacher.

Thanks.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

You get your snake and take it to someone who knows how and ask them to show you....


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

yush, im getting the guy i buy my snakes from to show me, mwahha


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Make sure you probe whilst with them on their snakes.. if they are that confident they have taught you to probe correctly they wont mind.. 

if done incorrectly same as above. popping is safer (young snakes) IMO i wont teach probing i tell them to get a trained vetinary nurse to teach or even visit the local reptile house in the zoo as most repi keepers are more than happy to teach ..


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

maybe the local reptile store can do it for you. i was in a reptile store, that advertised probing service for £5.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

i managed to get it for free, as i spend so much money in there. but im still not too confident, so i might ask them for a few more lessons. incase they miss anything, any tips? iv been told that trial and practice is the only way to deter what size probe.. but thats one reason i dont want to try.. im scared ill use the wrong size probe while at home in the future..


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I use vaseline when I probe.

Definatley need some one to show you how it's done though first


----------

